# Nang/ng...and



## Roshini

what's the diiference between nang and ng? Does 'sana' and 'sana'y' the same? what does it mean?? Thanks in advance.

Please provide relevent examples for the above as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roshini

What is the difference between 'nang' and ng? are they the same? same goes for sana and sana'y. What do these words mean? I will be more than grateful if anyone can provide some examples. Thanks.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Roshini. I was looking through old threads and saw that no one had responded. I think "nang" is usually the combination of "na + ang" or "na + ng." Someone else has to back me up on this because I'm not totally sure. "Nang" can also mean "when." Here's an example I found on google: "*Nang *nagsimula ako bilang Pangulo, mahigit sa apat na milyong manggagawa ang walang hanapbuhay." Which roughly translates to: "When I first started as president, around 4 million workers were without a job." Also, sana'y is a contraction of "sana + ay."

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok, salamat sayo. But, does sana and sana'y mean the same thing, like 'sana ko - I hope, and sana'y wala nang wakas - hoping there's no end'? Does it have to do anything with tenses for these two words?


----------



## Chriszinho85

> does sana and sana'y mean the same thing


 Um...to tell you the truth, I don't know. We'll have to wait for a native speaker.



> sana'y wala nang wakas - hoping there's no end'?


 That's right, but I've never heard of "sana ko" before. I don't think that's right.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Then how do we say 'I hope'? Many a soap that I have watched, if I'm not mistaken, have said, 'sana ko....'?


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini said:
			
		

> But, does sana and sana'y mean the same thing, like 'sana ko - I hope, and sana'y wala nang wakas - hoping there's no end'? Does it have to do anything with tenses for these two words?



"Sana'y" is just the contraction of "sana ay".  The correct usage is "sana ay" or "sana'y", but the "ay" or "'y" is usually dropped in spoken Tagalog.


----------



## DolphinBoy

As for the difference between "nang" and "ng":  "ng" is used for simple possessive and descriptive phrases, while "nang" is used in phrases containing a subject and verb.  (I don't remember what the technical term for such phrases is.)  

For instance:

NG:  Malago ang balahibo ng aso.  (The dog's fur is thick.)

NG:  Malamig ang tubig ng dagat.  (Literally: the water of the sea is cold.)

NANG:  Umalis ka na nang hindi ka mahuli. (You should go, so you won't be late.)

NG and NANG: Kumain si Juan ng marami nang hindi siya magutom sa biyahe.  (Juan ate a lot so he won't get hungry during the trip.)


----------



## Roshini

So I guess, in cases like this, we can use 'ng' - is
and 'nang' - so. Am I right? Just need to clear this confussion. Thanks alot Dolphinboy.


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini said:
			
		

> So I guess, in cases like this, we can use 'ng' - is
> and 'nang' - so. Am I right? Just need to clear this confussion. Thanks alot Dolphinboy.



"Nang" could be used in other contexts.  Another example:

NANG: Gabi na nang dumating ang mga bisita.  (It was late in the evening when the guests finally arrived.)

NANG: Nang maubos ang bigas, nagmadaling pumunta si Maria sa palengke. (When the rice ran out, Maria quickly went to market.)

There's probably no single English translation for "nang".  In the examples above, "nang" means "when".


----------



## Roshini

Sige. salamat po, DolphinBoy. If I were to say 'when everything was over, she was happy again.' - 'tapos nang ngyari, masayang-masya kaay siya.' Is that correct, if not I hope someone can correct it for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eu_nice_

When everything was over, she was happy again. You can say:: Nang matapos ang lahat masaya na siyang muli.
or 
Nang matapos ang lahat naging masaya na siya., but this is one is more like When everything was over, she became happy.

are you going to use these translations in a formal paper, or in a conversation, because the translations i'm giving you is a little akward for spoken tagalog.


----------



## DolphinBoy

eu_nice_ said:
			
		

> are you going to use these translations in a formal paper, or in a conversation, because the translations i'm giving you is a little akward for spoken tagalog.



eu_nice_ brings up a crucial point.  Translations can only be done correctly when proper context is known or provided.  There are different levels of formal constructions as there are various forms for casual conversations, and therefore quite a few Tagalog sentence translations can be constructed for every given English sentence.


----------



## Roshini

are you going to use these translations in a formal paper, or in a conversation, because the translations i'm giving you is a little akward for spoken tagalog.

Thanks alot eu_nice_. I would like to know whether my sentence is correct or not? did I use the right words at the right places? Well, this is for a normal sort of native conversation that I want. Thanks again.


----------

